# who is most dangerous person in the world? top 3?



## dani67 (Jan 20, 2016)

i think


most dangerous person in the world 

3: 
Salman of Saudi Arabia








2:Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi






1:

Donald Trump


----------



## NightFox (Jan 20, 2016)

*Without a shadow of a doubt #1 is (drum roll please) .... .*


----------



## PredFan (Jan 20, 2016)

3. Bernie Sanders
2. Hillary Clinton
1. Barack Hussein Obama.

More dangerous than any terrorist.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 20, 2016)

You knew Trump would be in there before even looking at the thread.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 22, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> You knew Trump would be in there before even looking at the thread.


what is your top 3


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > You knew Trump would be in there before even looking at the thread.
> ...


Iran's supreme leader, Vladimir Putin, Ayman al- Zawahiri.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 22, 2016)

Kim Jong Un at the moment stands alone in his own category. Anyone at the head of that disatrous cluster fuck of a cesspool in North Korea is hands down the head of the pack by far because they are mentally unstable and they have atomic weapons, and may sell them to the highest bidder.

Second would be the drug cartels in Mexico. They operate like a rogue terrorist state inside a state and they have slaughtered 50,000?

Third would be the collection of deranged dregs of humanity in Iraq, Syria, and Afghanistan. Including various groups, the Taliban, Al Qaeda, Isis and others. These people reject the human race en masse and are actually attempting to kill their way to power over all other humans. However they have no industry, nukes or even capability, few heavy weapons, no state backing, and have lost 1/4 of their territory in the last 6 months. So this gasoline fire looks to be on its way out. Remnants will still be around but once the fake 'caliphate' is gone and they hold no territory their recruitment will fall by 98% and their movement will slowly die out.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 22, 2016)

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> i think
> 
> 
> most dangerous person in the world
> ...




Yeah…..when you listed Trump you lost any credibility you had….


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 22, 2016)

How China's artificial islands led to tension in the South China Sea


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2016)

Putin, the leadership of Iran and The leadership of China…..


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 22, 2016)

Note the OP doesn't see Iran, North Korea or Russia as threats.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 22, 2016)

2aguy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > i think
> ...



it was for fun.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Note the OP doesn't see Iran, North Korea or Russia as threats.




They are just afraid of us because they know we are the most dangerous country on the planet………..wait……I have to stop……just trying to think like a lefty is sending shooting waves of pain through the reason centers of my brain…….


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...




I am glad then……but believe me…..there are those who actually think that……and they post here on U.S…..and they are not under professional supervision…..


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2016)

3 head of planned parenthood 
2 green lobbyists 
1 anti-gun nutters


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> i think
> 
> 
> most dangerous person in the world
> ...


Little Kim 
Putin
Kawai Leonard...if you're  on the opposing team.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 22, 2016)

Rustic said:


> 3 head of planned parenthood
> 2 green lobbyists
> 1 anti-gun nutters


please tell me about 
 planned parenthood
i dont know anything about it


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > 3 head of planned parenthood
> ...


They are baby butchers...


----------



## dani67 (Jan 22, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > i think
> ...



you are from texas?

..but i dont like san antonio. im cleveland fan because of lebroan 
 but i agree with you. leonard is great.......

have you  any news for new cavaliers coach?


----------



## dani67 (Jan 22, 2016)

Rustic said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


please tell me.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Cavs whack coach David Blatt as LeBron gets his man | New York Post


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 22, 2016)

Pick 3 of the lunatics running the CERN super-collider in Switzerland.  For all we know they've already created a black hole that could swallow earth in a matter of minutes, killing a little over 7B people instantly.   I didn't have a vote on this crazy shit and neither did anybody else.  What right do they have to mess with a "God Particle".....motherfuckers!


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


PP helps women with pregnancies and women's issues.  They also abort(kill) babies in the womb...and from time to time sell the baby parts to research companies.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## dani67 (Jan 22, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



who is 
Tyronn Lue?  tell me about him?
is he good?


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Rustic said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Yes... A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## dani67 (Jan 22, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


is it official? or its rumor?


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


I really don't know.  Lebron likes him and I guess that's all that counts.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Official...unless you're a liberal...then it's all lies...like Hillarys emails....


----------



## dani67 (Jan 22, 2016)

i dont problem with under 3 month abortion.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 22, 2016)

1) Kim Jung Un
2) The head of ISIS whoever that is
3) Trump if he becomes pres


----------



## Tilly (Jan 22, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


And teach schoolchildren anal sex is good.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 22, 2016)

Tilly said:


> And teach schoolchildren anal sex is good.



Nothing wrong with anal sex...if that's what you're into...


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 25, 2016)

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Common dani you can google it. Not in the Google.... Lue was hired in 1998 mainly to guard after Allen Iverson because of his quickness, room mate of Mark Madsen while with lakers, didn't get along with Phil Jackson triangle offense......


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 25, 2016)

dani67 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Bull..... You were not doing it for fun.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 25, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



for what?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 25, 2016)

dani67 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



For whatever your intent was..


----------



## Kalki (Jan 25, 2016)

Most dangerous:
1) You.
2) Your rulers that you follow over the edge.
3) Whoever taught you what to think.

This is a general rule of thumb valid in most places of the earth, including a country near you, very near, like the one you are in.


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 6, 2016)

Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban.




"Orbán said what every thinking person thinks” (Orbán elmondta, mit gondol minden gondolkodó ember).   A similar description of the interview was published in Hungarian at kormany.hu under the title “The United States is using corruption as a cover story”.

 Source: Viktor Orbán: We have entered a new age - The Budapest Beacon


Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban and Jean-Claude Juncker, President of the European Commission, the EU Member States and participating countries of the Eastern Partnership program, a two-day summit in Riga on May 22, 2015. Photo: Janek Skarzynski.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 6, 2016)

Kim Jong-un and Benjamin Netanyahu.  Both have nukes and both countries, Israel and North Korea, have threatened to use them if under existential threat.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 6, 2016)

1) Chuck Norris
2) Chuck Norris
3) Chuck Norris


----------



## dani67 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ted Cruz


----------



## dani67 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## dani67 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2016)

Depends if you are willing to give me back my lunch...


----------



## dani67 (Feb 12, 2016)

topic up


----------



## Jackson (Feb 12, 2016)

dani67 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


I like fun...what are you doing for Valentines Day?


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jackson said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



buy gift for girlfriend and eat expensive food in good restaurant with her and have good night........


+we have our valentine day too 
maybe valentine day is good copy from  Sepandārmazgān 

Sepandārmazgān - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 





so iranian most bye two gift for (love day) in year  
one for Valentines
one for Sepandārmazgān


----------



## Jackson (Feb 13, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



It appears you are not telling the truth...

Iran rules "decadent" Valentine's Day celebrations a crime

TEHRAN, Iran (AP) — Iran says it is cracking down on Valentine's Day celebrations and shops engaging in them will be guilty of a crime.

Iranian news outlets reported the police directive Friday warning retailers against promoting "decadent Western culture through Valentine's Day rituals." Police informed Tehran's coffee and ice cream shops trade union to avoid any gatherings in which boys and girls exchange Valentine's Day gifts.

The annual Feb. 14 homage to romance, which tradition says is named after an early Christian martyr, has become popular in recent years in Iran and other Middle East countries.

The backlash in the Islamic Republic is part of a drive against the spread of Western culture.

Saudi Arabia has also sought to stamp out Valentine's Day but it's celebrated widely in nearby places like Dubai.

Iran rules "decadent" Valentine's Day celebrations a crime

___________________________________________________________
Iran cracks down on 'decadent' Valentine's Day celebrations

TEHRAN, Iran — Iran says it is cracking down on Valentine's Day celebrations and shops engaging in them will be guilty of a crime.

Iranian news outlets reported the police directive Friday warning retailers against promoting "decadent Western culture through Valentine's Day rituals." Police informed Tehran's coffee and ice cream shops trade union to avoid any gatherings in which boys and girls exchange Valentine's Day gifts.

The annual Feb. 14 homage to romance, which tradition says is named after an early Christian martyr, has become popular in recent years in Iran and other Middle East countries.

The backlash in the Islamic Republic is part of a drive against the spread of Western culture. Last November, authorities shuttered Tehran's only operating KFC — a take on Kentucky Fried Chicken. A sign posted on its door read it was "closed until further notice."

The reason given: Its decor too closely resembled the U.S. flag, and its presence was seen "as a part of American influence into Iranian culture," Tehran's police agency said, adding that the U.S. "is one of Iran's major enemies and this will have grave dangers for the country."

Saudi Arabia has also sought to stamp out Valentine's Day but it's celebrated widely in nearby places like Dubai.
Iran cracks down on 'decadent' Valentine's Day celebrations
__________________________________________________________________________
You don’t want to celebrate V-Day in Iran
TEHRAN, Iran — Iran says it is cracking down on Valentine’s Day celebrations and shops engaging in them will be guilty of a crime.

Iranian news outlets reported the police directive Friday warning retailers against promoting “decadent Western culture through Valentine’s Day rituals.” Police informed Tehran’s coffee and ice cream shops trade union to avoid any gatherings in which boys and girls exchange Valentine’s Day gifts.

The annual Feb. 14 homage to romance, which tradition says is named after an early Christian martyr, has become popular in recent years in Iran and other Middle East countries.

The backlash in the Islamic Republic is part of a drive against the spread of Western culture.

Saudi Arabia has also sought to stamp out Valentine’s Day but it’s celebrated widely in nearby places like Dubai.

Read more at You don’t want to celebrate V-Day in Iran | mb.com.ph | Philippine News

Read more at You don’t want to celebrate V-Day in Iran


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jackson said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


yes.off course
hardliner dont want it and they say ........ every years.

but reality:

valentine day in iran:
this picture isnt for  mars or jupiter.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 13, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


It is a shame that your government tries to control everything. I'll take the USA where freedom exists and is encouraged by the government, not warned against.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jackson said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


yes.i agree

but its not big differents between iran and usa
we havnt  official freedom and you have..........
but both of us will celebrate valentine day


----------



## Jackson (Feb 13, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


You call your country utopia.  Does the utopia try to crack down on simple pleasures for the people such as Valentines Day?  Halloween?  Thanksgiving?


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jackson said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


i never said ...............
iran isnt utopia and isnt hell too like your propaganda


----------



## Jackson (Feb 13, 2016)

I believe you did say it was  a utopia.  I couldn't live like that.  The government should not interfere with the private lives of the citizens.

Tell me about our propoganda


----------



## Jackson (Feb 13, 2016)

What things are outlawed in Iran that are allowed in the US?


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jackson said:


> What things are outlawed in Iran that are allowed in the US?



gay marriage
bar


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jackson said:


> I believe you did say it was  a utopia.  I couldn't live like that.  The government should not interfere with the private lives of the citizens.
> 
> Tell me about our propoganda


where? what post?


The government should not interfere with the private lives of the citizens.
yes i agree with you


----------



## Jackson (Feb 13, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What things are outlawed in Iran that are allowed in the US?
> ...


Bars are not allowed?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 13, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you did say it was  a utopia.  I couldn't live like that.  The government should not interfere with the private lives of the citizens.
> ...


One of the first posts you wrote,


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jackson said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


no alcohol bar in iran


----------



## Desperado (Feb 13, 2016)

3. Netanyahu
2. Kim Jong-un
1. Barack Hussein Obama.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jackson said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



 i dont remember .maybe it was joke


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 13, 2016)

dani67 said:


> you are from texas?
> 
> ..but i dont like san antonio. im cleveland fan because of lebroan
> but i agree with you. leonard is great.......
> ...


He should have been a Palestinian.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 13, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> Cavs whack coach David Blatt as LeBron gets his man | New York Post


The NBA clearly did not want the Mossad polluting its league.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > you are from texas?
> ...


what!!!!?


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 13, 2016)

dani67 said:


> what!!!!?


I just think it would be so apropos for Cleveland to hire a Palestinian coach, after firing Blatt (an Israeli).


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 13, 2016)

1. Obama
2. Soros
3. not sure we survive either 1 or 2


----------



## OldLady (Feb 13, 2016)

Dani, there's been a whole lot of news and talk here in the US about Middle Eastern men raping women.  There is always at least one post a day that shows Muslim refugees raping European women or women in their own country (last night it was on the news about Egypt).  Why do men think it is okay for their daughters, wives, sisters, mothers to be raped?  Why do they get away with it?  What is going on?


----------



## dani67 (Feb 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Dani, there's been a whole lot of news and talk here in the US about Middle Eastern men raping women.  There is always at least one post a day that shows Muslim refugees raping European women or women in their own country (last night it was on the news about Egypt).  Why do men think it is okay for their daughters, wives, sisters, mothers to be raped?  Why do they get away with it?  What is going on?



because they are barberian
country like egypt and syria and pakistan and lybia and .... have bad cultue
they are savage

rape in iran= dead penalty
malasya-iran-turkey-indonesia-kurds-azeri-turkmen-tajik........  are moslem too
why you .....?

when merkel did open border for syrian wahabis, i was disagree and i .....predict it(rape and molest ..)
german are aryan and iranian love german.
my aunt is very emotional .
when my aunt watched  cologne rape news .

she did cry.....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dani, there's been a whole lot of news and talk here in the US about Middle Eastern men raping women.  There is always at least one post a day that shows Muslim refugees raping European women or women in their own country (last night it was on the news about Egypt).  Why do men think it is okay for their daughters, wives, sisters, mothers to be raped?  Why do they get away with it?  What is going on?
> ...



Is this type of behavior really a part of their peoples culture? Or is it more from the terrorist groups of recent years? I have trouble grasping the idea this is normal & throughout their history


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



no full rape like india.for example molest.... is a part of egypt people culture
cologne rape wasnt full rape.it was molest
people think : it isnt men fault.it is women fault !!!!!! if you havnt  full-hjab.you deserve........ molest.you want molest.you happy with molest.The axe goes to the wood where it borrowed its helve !!!!!!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Yes, thank you. I had done some checking about Muslim/Islam sexual behaviors & found that anything sexual outside of marriage is prohibited (not allowed) and still within those confines of law, pedophilia (sex with kids) is acceptable. With or without hjab or burka. But a lot of the attacks that I've heard of are also with adult women and that makes me wonder more if it isn't just a more recent behavior. But thank you for the information, I appreciate it.


----------

